# headliner removal



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

how do i get the headliner out. i know how to get the actual headliner out. but how do i take off all the plastice trim that goes up the pillars and what not...they seem to be mount VERY securely....and also....the rear view mirror, i cant get the cover off the take it off .



its a 91 coupe E model.

TIA :cheers:


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

To take the rear view mirror off, just hold it firm and pull it down as if you want to break it. It has a spring latch inside, so it will just come off, Nothing will break, once it comes off then take the cover off and you will know the rest.

Plastic sounds pretty firm but it will come off easily when u start taking it off, just make sure to move it side by side as well as u pull it out.


Good luck.


----------

